# id shark



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i just bought an id shark and it has like 4 or 5 bumps on it. the bumps kinda look like warts or something but are the same colour as the shark itself...
is it normal? ive never had an id shark before.
if not what is it and how do i treat it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CAN YOU POST ANY PICS. TO BETTER HELP YOU


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

bubbles?
well i dont know about such sharks but i do know there is a disease called bubble sickness(in swedish)
the fish gets bumps and stuff under the skin(air bubbles)
this can be caused by lots of air being pressed down by force in the water or of water have been heated up to fast(when heated)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what is the scientific name?
I don't know what an ID shark is


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks guys but the shark has passed








only 1 day in my possesion .....
i am not sure the sceintific name, but i will try to find a link on the net for him... he was pretty cool looking and only grew 18 inches, which is very conveinient for a shark.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CoolD said:


> thanks guys but the shark has passed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are we talking freshwater or salt?what color of shark was he?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

And pls provide pix if you can.. even from another specimen. It would help to see what these so-called bumps are..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear of your loss - contact the shop and request a refund


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

here he was before he died... sorry about the pic quality i zoomed it so u can kinda see the bumps


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I cant see anything but blur


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> I cant see anything but blur


I see nice cute, pink, girly-girl gravel.









When or if you do decide to bring it back to the LFS for refund.. give them a sample of your water, a clearer picture, your reciept, or see to it if any of the other inhabitants in the tank where your shark was housed in have that same disease. This would be requirred when arguing about any death with a fish within 2-5 days after fish was bought.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I cant see anything but blur
> ...


 no I saw that - I guess it is his girlfriends tank, or perhaps his boyfriends


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

haha leave my girly gravel alone, it is my 10 gallon








forget u guys ii'm still hardcore


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CoolD said:


> haha leave my girly gravel alone, it is my 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know CoolD.. with that girly-girl gravel and Spiderman ballerina avitar, it makes me think otherwise..


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

The fish looks like a irridesent shark out of asia. The bumps would not be normal but without seeing them hard to say what they were.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 hehe


----------

